# Lennox 10ACC Condenser Fan Motor Overheating



## TGrayson (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I have found all of your advice on this subject very helpful, but I am still not sure of the solution.

We have a Lennox 10ACC-036-230-02 condenser unit about 7 years old. After about 20 minutes of the unit starting the fan motor (original unit) overheats and shuts off while the condenser still runs. The original unit had a Dual run capacitor but 2 years ago a local tech replaced it with 2 single capacitors. I have visually checked all of the contacts and have cleaned off the fan motor shaft and even oiled it a little. The capacitors are cool to the touch just the fan motor is hot. Oh, and just a side note, we also have a slow freon leak in the evaporator coil.

I am trying to avoid purchasing a new fan motor, so my question is:

Can a bad capacitor cause the fan motor to overheat?

Thanks you in advance for your help. I have seen you give great advice to others and would really appreciate your assistance.

Trevor


----------



## kok328 (Apr 21, 2011)

I doubt that the capacitor is the problem however, it is your cheapest "replace & see" option.  A new cap should be under $10.

I suspect that the replacement cap may not have been of identical rating as the old cap.


----------



## TGrayson (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi kok328, thanks for the quick response. I thought that would be a good way to go, but should I just replace the one single run capacitor to the fan or go ahead and replace both now with a dual run capacitor?

Thanks again.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 22, 2011)

I would at least replace the one for the fan motor but, first check the specs for the cap on both the compressor and the motor.  Make sure the correct rated cap is installed for both.  If not replace as necessary.  Also check all your electrical connections.  A loose connection will make for a hot condition.


----------



## TGrayson (May 26, 2011)

Hi kok328,
I am sorry I did not get back to you sooner. I just replaced the fan motor capacitor the other day (7.5 MFD, 440 VAC) that I purchased from Grainger for $9. After a very easy installation the old fan started right up and has been running fine ever since. Now all I need is to fill the system with freon that has been leaking from the evaporating coil. Too bad I can't do that on my own. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## kok328 (May 26, 2011)

Good job.  Sorry I can't help with the recharge.  You may want to consider fixing the leak because a newer type of freon is coming out thus making the older freon types more expensive.


----------



## xmlaroux (May 27, 2011)

Kok328,

I have the exact same problem.  The fan motor over heats after 15 minutes.  I have replaced both the fan motor and the capacitor now twice.  Both were matched with the original.  The first time I did this 2 months ago I had no issues, but now I just replaced the motor (.25 HP 1.8A 60hz) with a 5 370 capacitor.  I just replaced them again with new ones and it started up fine, then failed within 20 minutes.

Any ideas?  

Thanks.
XM


----------

